# Revocation of the Edict of Nantes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

This year is the 330th anniversary of the Revocation of the Edict of Nantes on October 18, 1685. King Louis XIV revoked the 1598 Edict of Nantes which gave certain liberties to French Huguenots. This revocation resulted in a declaration that there were no more French Huguenots left so legal protections afforded to them were no longer necessary. Thus, Huguenot churches were destroyed and, although it was illegal to leave the country without permission, an estimated 500,000 French Huguenots were forced to flee their homeland. The resulting diaspora was a great benefit to the rest of the world on account of their godly, intellectual, artistic and economic contributions to the societies which they joined, including England, Ireland, Germany, Holland, South Africa, and what is now the United States. But it created an intellectual and spiritual drain on France which set the stage for the atheistic French Revolution a century later.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 16, 2005)

I once heard a reformed missionary to France quote one of their leading intellectuals (a non-believer) to the effect that: the Revocation was such a thorough disaster to the French nation that in the late 20th century France had not yet recovered.


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2005)

"The resulting diaspora was a great benefit to the rest of the world on account of their godly, intellectual, artistic and economic contributions to the societies which they joined. . ."

Yes, I understand that the paralegal market in D.C. has profited from this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "The resulting diaspora was a great benefit to the rest of the world on account of their godly, intellectual, artistic and economic contributions to the societies which they joined. . ."
> 
> Yes, I understand that the paralegal market in D.C. has profited from this.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 17, 2005)

Huguenots also made great privateers. Arrrgh!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

The Revocation of the Edict of Nantes:


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 17, 2006)

go to wordmp3 (not endorsing all the theology there) and find Peter Lillback's lecture, _Paul Revere and the midnight ride of the Hugeunots_. He tells the story of the Huguenots wiuth the climax at Revere. It was amazing. I was in tears at the end of it. If you ain't hatin tyrants now, you will be after this lecture.


----------

